# sr20 carburated



## pce1 (Sep 13, 2005)

need help--- I have installed a sr20de jdm rwd motor in my circle racer. We built a carburetor manifold and i'm nearly ready to start however i don"t understand how to hookup ignition without ecu. I have a 4 pin sr20det distibutor and a coil and power transistor from a earlier sentra. I have looked on Jwt site but they all use ecu--- Can anyone help me figure this out---Ed


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you have to use the stock distributor? If it's not fuel injected do you still need to run the stock ECU? Working on doing either a SRxx or a GA16DE swap into a rear drive tube frame car. I will get my SR20 distributor and see if I can tell you what wires will trigger the MSD. Looking at the date on your post I imagine that you have either made it run or beat it to death with the sledge hammer.


----------

